# LO Treffen 2016 Sachrang (Chiemgau) vom 24.-26.6.2016 Infos und Anmeldung



## Pfadfinderin (2. Januar 2016)

Hallo Mädels,

nachdem viele von euch bald mit der Urlaubsplanung anfangen, möchte ich hier den Termin für das nächste Ladies Only Treffen bekannt geben:

*Wann: 24.6. - 26.6.2016*
*Wo: In Sachrang im Chiemgau *

mtbbee und greenhorn-biker werden mich beim Guiding unterstützen, ebenso wie mein Mann und eine Freundin.

Die Unterbringung erfolg in 2 Gasthöfen in Sachrang, die direkt nebeneinander liegen und beide einen schönen gemütlichen Biergarten haben. Also egal in welchem von beiden ihr wohnt, wir sind alle immer in Sichtweite. Die Übernachtung dort kostet pro Nase und Nacht 35,- € incl. Frühstück im Doppelzimmer.

Da unsere Voralpen leider nicht über die Traildichte wie z.B. die Pfalz verfügen, werden die Auffahrten alle auf Schotterwegen oder kleinen Asfaltstraßen erfolgen und auch ab den Abfahrten lassen sich Schotterwege nicht vermeiden. Aber natürlich gibt es auch schöne Trails. Highlight sind aber auf alle Fälle die zahlreichen netten Almhütten mit grandioser Aussicht, die bei schönem Wetter bis in die Hohen Tauern reicht.  

Bisher plane ich, am Freitag 2 Einrollrunden anzubieten:
Eine etwas längere Tour mit z.T. recht steiler Auffahrt, dafür ist die Abfahrt sehr trailig, zwischendrin nette Hütteneinkehr mit Blick auf den Chiemsee. (ca. 900hm)
Eine etwas kürzere Tour mit kürzerem, einfachen Trail, aber natürlich auch netter Hütte mit Blick ins Inntal und Kufstein (ca. 700hm)

Am Freitag wird es 3 Touren geben:

Kurztour mit ca. 800hm, sehr schöner Hütteneinkehr mit tollem Fernblick und lokalen Spezialitäten. Die Abfahrt z.T. etwas steilerer Forstweg mit kurzen Trailstücken. Danach Fahrt zum Badestop an den Walchsee, der sehr pitoresk auf der Nordseite des Kaisergebirges liegt.

Mittlere Tour mit 2 längeren Anstiegen, 1. Einkehr wie Tour 1. 1. Abfahrt auf Schotter, 2. Abfahrt auf Schotter und Trail (S1). Vor der Trailabfahrt ist nochmal eine Einkehr an einer urigen Alm möglich. (ca. 1200hm, 38km). Wenn wir Glück haben, sehen wir auf dieser Tour Murmeltiere, die, ganz untypisch, schon auf einer Höhe von ca. 1000 - 1100m anzutreffen sind.

Lange Tour, wobei der 1. Teil mit Tour 2 identisch ist (ohne Einkehr), aber der 2. Anstieg länger und steiler ist. Dafür eine Top-Hütte mit tollem Fernblick. Danach sind es nur noch wenige Höhenmeter, bevor wir auf einen Trail treffen, der uns eine schöne Fernsicht ins Alpenvorland nach München und zum Chiemsee beschert. Allerdings können wir nicht allzuviel in der Gegend rumschauen, da der Weg schmal ist und viele kleine Auf und Abs unsere Konzentration erfordern.  Wer alles fährt, wird am Ende ganz schön schwitzen und ins Schnaufen gekommen sein. Es folgt noch ein Schotterdownhill, bei dem wir an einer Stelle nochmal einen tollen Chiemseeblick genießen können, bevor wir wieder auf dieselbe Wegführung der 2. Gruppe treffen und uns auch noch Kaffee und Kuchen bei einer 2. Einkehr schmecken lassen können. Danach geht es auf einem tollen Flowtrail Richtung Tal, der später etwas rumpeliger wird, bevor es uns in Hohenaschau wieder ausspuckt und wir die letzten Kilometer auf dem Grenzenlos Wanderweg zurück nach Sachrang fahren. (ca. 45km und 1500hm)
Wer gerne die große Tour fahren möchte, sich aber unterwegs entscheidet, dass es evtl. doch zuviel ist, kann auch nach der 1. Abfahrt in die mittlere Gruppe switchen, da diese Gruppe als erste starten wird.

Da am Sonntag eh alle wieder abreisen, möchte ich die Tour im Nachbartal in Marquartstein starten, bei Bedarf können auch dort 2 Varianten angeboten werden, kurz mit Schiebeeinlage oder etwas länger, dafür ohne schieben. Die Abfahrten sind identisch, teils Schotter, teils einfache Trails. (Autofahrt ca. 20min). 
Alternativ kann, wer möchte, auch den nahe gelegenen Bikepark Samerberg besuchen, der für 1/2 Tag sicher mehr als genug Möglichkeiten bietet. *http://www.bikepark-samerberg.de/*

Da in einer Gruppe keinesfalls mehr als 10 Leute inkl. Guides sein sollen, möchte ich die Teilnehmeranzahl auf 24 begrenzen. Die Hütten sind auch keine Berggasthöfe sondern haben nur begrenzte Kapazitäten und es wäre schade, wenn die Hälfte von uns dann keinen Platz bekäme.
Bisher haben sich angemeldet:


1 murmel04
2 Martina
3 Rubinstein5
4 Bettina
5 lucie
6 blackbike
7 Hifi xs
8 greenhorn-biker
9 xsusix
10 wintergriller
11 Karin / Nami
12 scylla
13 Mausoline
14 mtbbee
15 Sommerfrische
16 Bikebetti
17 Anjar
18 
19 
20
21
22
23
24

Wer also Lust hat, möge sich bitte eintragen, wer schon absehen kann, dass es doch nicht klappt, soll seinen Namen bitte löschen.
Wie immer soll der Spaß im Vordergrund stehen! Die Tage sind im Juni lang  Das wäre jetzt so meine erste Planung, die Touren kann man natürlich nach Bedarf auch umstellen.

Dann drückt uns schon mal die Daumen, dass es Petrus mit uns gut meint. 

Allen Mädels ein gutes neues Jahr und viele schöne und pannen- und unfallfreie Touren! Ich freu mich auf eure Anmeldungen! 

Pfadfinderin


----------



## WarriorPrincess (2. Januar 2016)

1 murmel04
2 Martina
3 Rubinstein5
4 Bettina
5 lucie
6 blackbike
7 Hifi xs
8 greenhorn-biker
9 xsusix
10 wintergriller
11 Karin / Nami
12 scylla
13 Mausoline
14 mtbbee
15 Sommerfrische
16 Bikebetti
17 Anjar
18 WarriorPrincess
19 
20
21
22
23
24


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bajcca (2. Januar 2016)

1 murmel04
2 Martina
3 Rubinstein5
4 Bettina
5 lucie
6 blackbike
7 Hifi xs
8 greenhorn-biker
9 xsusix
10 wintergriller
11 Karin / Nami
12 scylla
13 Mausoline
14 mtbbee
15 Sommerfrische
16 Bikebetti
17 Anjar
18 WarriorPrincess
19 bajcca
20
21
22
23
24


----------



## murmel04 (2. Januar 2016)

Ich glaub ich hab was kaputt gemacht, hab mich an das Ende der Liste gesetzt und steh nun auf 1.
Bitte abändern


----------



## Liebesmaus (2. Januar 2016)

Hi Mädels,

ich würde auch gern mitfahren und melde mich gerne dazu an.
Weiß nur net richtig, wie ich das mache mir der Liste.???

LG an alle.


----------



## beuze1 (3. Januar 2016)

Liebesmaus schrieb:


> Hi Mädels,
> 
> ich würde auch gern mitfahren und melde mich gerne dazu an.
> Weiß nur net richtig, wie ich das mache mir der Liste.???
> .



1 murmel04
2 Martina
3 Rubinstein5
4 Bettina
5 lucie
6 blackbike
7 Hifi xs
8 greenhorn-biker
9 xsusix
10 wintergriller
11 Karin / Nami
12 scylla
13 Mausoline
14 mtbbee
15 Sommerfrische
16 Bikebetti
17 Anjar
18 WarriorPrincess
19 bajcca
20 liebesmaus
21
22
23
24


----------



## Pfadfinderin (3. Januar 2016)

1 murmel04
2 Martina
3 Rubinstein5
4 Bettina
5 lucie
6 blackbike
7 Hifi xs
8 greenhorn-biker
9 xsusix
10 wintergriller
11 Karin / Nami
12 scylla
13 Mausoline
14 mtbbee
15 Sommerfrische
16 Bikebetti
17 Anjar
18 WarriorPrincess
19 bajcca
20 liebesmaus
21 pinkiewinki
22
23
24


----------



## Silvermoon (3. Januar 2016)

1 murmel04
2 Martina
3 Rubinstein5
4 Bettina
5 lucie
6 blackbike
7 Hifi xs
8 greenhorn-biker
9 xsusix
10 wintergriller
11 Karin / Nami
12 scylla
13 Mausoline
14 mtbbee
15 Sommerfrische
16 Bikebetti
17 Anjar
18 WarriorPrincess
19 bajcca
20 liebesmaus
21 pinkiewinki
22 Silvermoon
23
24


----------



## Aishmo (3. Januar 2016)

1 murmel04
2 Martina
3 Rubinstein5
4 Bettina
5 lucie
6 blackbike
7 Hifi xs
8 greenhorn-biker
9 xsusix
10 wintergriller
11 Karin / Nami
12 scylla
13 Mausoline
14 mtbbee
15 Sommerfrische
16 Bikebetti
17 Anjar
18 WarriorPrincess
19 bajcca
20 liebesmaus
21 pinkiewinki
22 Silvermoon
23 Aishmo
24


----------



## Chrige (3. Januar 2016)

Leider habe ich im Moment keinen Zugriff auf einen Rechner und kann mit meinem Handy nicht kopieren. Kannst du mich bitte eintragen. Ich habe erst Ende Woche einen Überblick über all meine Termine und würde dann absagen, falls ich doch nicht mitfahren kann. Danke!


----------



## beuze1 (3. Januar 2016)

1 murmel04
2 Martina
3 Rubinstein5
4 Bettina
5 lucie
6 blackbike
7 Hifi xs
8 greenhorn-biker
9 xsusix
10 wintergriller
11 Karin / Nami
12 scylla
13 Mausoline
14 mtbbee
15 Sommerfrische
16 Bikebetti
17 Anjar
18 WarriorPrincess
19 bajcca
20 liebesmaus
21 pinkiewinki
22 Silvermoon
23 Aishmo
24 Chrige


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (4. Januar 2016)

Da ja mtbbee und greenhorn-biker beim Guiden helfen, fallen sie eigentlich aus der Liste raus, somit sind immer noch 2 Plätze frei.
Ach ja, fast vergessen: Falls eine von euch keine Übernachtung braucht, wäre es auch hilfreich zu wissen. Und wenn ihr schon wisst, mit wem ihr das Zimmer teilen wollt, natürlich auch.


----------



## wintergriller (5. Januar 2016)

1 murmel04
2 Martina
3 Rubinstein5
4 Bettina
5 lucie
6 blackbike
7 Hifi xs
8 greenhorn-biker
9 xsusix
10 wintergriller (zu 90% keine Übernachtung)
11 Karin / Nami
12 scylla
13 Mausoline
14 mtbbee
15 Sommerfrische
16 Bikebetti
17 Anjar
18 WarriorPrincess
19 bajcca
20 liebesmaus
21 pinkiewinki
22 Silvermoon
23 Aishmo
24 Chrige

Aloha zusammen,
erstmal Danke vorab fürs organisieren, Pfadfinderin
So wie es aktuell aussieht werde ich keine Übernachtung im Gasthof brauchen. Nachdem ich mir die Gegend gestern erstmal ausgiebig auf der Karte angeschaut habe, musste ich feststellen, dass das ganze ja echt nah am Walchsee stattfindet  Wir machen dort am 4.9. die Challenge (Triathlon) mit und wollten uns vorab schonmal die Radstrecke anschauen. Ich werde also mit meinem Mann irgendwo am Walchsee unterkommen und das WE über zwischen Walchsee und Sachrang pendeln. Ans Treffen werden wir dann noch ein paar Tage zum Rennradeln und Strecke besichtigen dranhängen 

Gruß,
Dani


----------



## Pfadfinderin (5. Januar 2016)

Ja, der Walchsee ist nur ca. 12km weg und liegt echt sehr idyllisch. Taugt auch gut zum Baden, denn er ist für einen Bergsee untypisch warm.
Hotels hat´s da zur Genüge!


----------



## Aninaj (5. Januar 2016)

Hallo, das klingt toll und ich wäre gerne dabei, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, ist auch noch ein Plätzchen frei 

1 murmel04
2 Martina
3 Rubinstein5
4 Bettina
5 lucie
6 blackbike
7 Hifi xs
8 greenhorn-biker
9 xsusix
10 wintergriller (zu 90% keine Übernachtung)
11 Karin / Nami
12 scylla
13 Mausoline
14 mtbbee
15 Sommerfrische
16 Bikebetti
17 Anjar
18 WarriorPrincess
19 bajcca
20 liebesmaus
21 pinkiewinki
22 Silvermoon
23 Aishmo
24 Chrige
24.1 Aninaj

LG
Janni


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (5. Januar 2016)

Leider ist die Anfahrt für zwei Übernachtungen für mich zu weit.
Schade, würde gern mal ein Wochenende mit euch biken gehen 
Na, vielleicht nächstes Jahr 

Gespannt bin ich aber schon auf Berichte und Bilder 
Habe 2014 und 2015 jeweils zwei Wochen Urlaub im Chiemgau (Bergen) verbracht, und find es da Saugeil


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (8. Januar 2016)

Gibt es auch eine Warteliste? Wäre diesmal auch gerne dabei, bin aber schon wieder zu spät dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (8. Januar 2016)

wow, da schaut man mal ein paar Tage nicht hier rein 

Ich eröffne dann mal die Warteliste!

1 murmel04
2 Martina
3 Rubinstein5
4 Bettina
5 lucie
6 blackbike
7 Hifi xs
8 greenhorn-biker
9 xsusix
10 wintergriller (zu 90% keine Übernachtung)
11 Karin / Nami
12 scylla
13 Mausoline
14 mtbbee
15 Sommerfrische
16 Bikebetti
17 Anjar
18 WarriorPrincess
19 bajcca
20 liebesmaus
21 pinkiewinki
22 Silvermoon
23 Aishmo
24 Chrige
24.1 Aninaj

wartet: Frau Rauscher (ohne Übernachtung, und wenn ich mal Zeit habe, hab ich noch den ein oder anderen Trailtipp!)


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (8. Januar 2016)

1 murmel04
2 Martina
3 Rubinstein5
4 Bettina
5 lucie
6 blackbike
7 Hifi xs
8 greenhorn-biker
9 xsusix
10 wintergriller (zu 90% keine Übernachtung)
11 Karin / Nami
12 scylla
13 Mausoline
14 mtbbee
15 Sommerfrische
16 Bikebetti
17 Anjar
18 WarriorPrincess
19 bajcca
20 liebesmaus
21 pinkiewinki
22 Silvermoon
23 Aishmo
24 Chrige
24.1 Aninaj

wartet: 

1. Frau Rauscher (ohne Übernachtung, und wenn ich mal Zeit habe, hab ich noch den ein oder anderen Trailtipp!)
2. *Miss Geschick*


----------



## Pfadfinderin (9. Januar 2016)

Ich aktualisieren das mal, weil ja greenhorn und mtbbee noch bei den Teilnehmern stehen. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass jede (außer wintergriller u. Fr. Rauscher) 2 Übernachtungen braucht? Aber nur keine Eile, ist ja noch fast 1/2 Jahr hin. Soweit ich weiß, ist bei einigen die Teilnahme eh noch unsicher.

1 murmel04
2 Martina
3 Rubinstein5
4 Bettina
5 lucie
6 blackbike
7 Hifi xs
8 Aninaj
9 xsusix
10 wintergriller (zu 90% keine Übernachtung)
11 Karin / Nami
12 scylla
13 Mausoline
14 *Miss Geschick*
15 Sommerfrische
16 Bikebetti
17 Anjar
18 WarriorPrincess
19 bajcca
20 liebesmaus
21 pinkiewinki
22 Silvermoon
23 Aishmo
24 Chrige

Warteliste:
25 Frau Rauscher


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (9. Januar 2016)

1 murmel04
2 Martina
3 Rubinstein5
4 Bettina
5 lucie
6 blackbike
7 Hifi xs
8 Aninaj
9 xsusix
10 wintergriller (zu 90% keine Übernachtung)
11 Karin / Nami
12 scylla
13 Mausoline
14 *Miss Geschick*
15 Sommerfrische
16 Bikebetti
17 Anjar
18 WarriorPrincess
19 bajcca
20 liebesmaus
21 pinkiewinki
22 Silvermoon
23 Ashmore 
24 Chrige

Warteliste:
25 Frau Rauscher


----------



## Pfadfinderin (9. Januar 2016)

@*Miss Geschick* : Du stehst doch schon auf der Liste, wieso nochmal Warteliste? Kommst du zu zweit?


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (9. Januar 2016)

Oh. Hab nicht gesehen dass ich in der Mitte stehe 
Dann natürlich muss ich nicht auf die Warteliste


----------



## scylla (20. Januar 2016)

da denkt man, dass im Juni nie und nimmer was dazwischen käme.
Und dann kommt es doch wie es kommen muss: Ich bin leider auch dieses Jahr schon wieder raus  und @Frau Rauscher darf sich über meinen Platz freuen.

1 murmel04
2 Martina
3 Rubinstein5
4 Bettina
5 lucie
6 blackbike
7 Hifi xs
8 Aninaj
9 xsusix
10 wintergriller (zu 90% keine Übernachtung)
11 Karin / Nami
12 Frau Rauscher (ohne Übernachtung, und wenn ich mal Zeit habe, hab ich noch den ein oder anderen Trailtipp!)
13 Mausoline
14 *Miss Geschick*
15 Sommerfrische
16 Bikebetti
17 Anjar
18 WarriorPrincess
19 bajcca
20 liebesmaus
21 pinkiewinki
22 Silvermoon
23 Ashmore
24 Chrige

Warteliste:
25 -


----------



## Mausoline (21. Januar 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> da denkt man, dass im Juni nie und nimmer was dazwischen käme.
> Und dann kommt es doch wie es kommen muss: Ich bin leider auch dieses Jahr schon wieder raus  und @Frau Rauscher darf sich über meinen Platz freuen.
> .........



Ach schade, die Pfalz oder Vogesen kannst du doch mal sausen lassen. Dann kommst du mal in ne andere Gegend  aber wahrscheinlich wirds dir da zu langweilig


----------



## scylla (21. Januar 2016)

Wie sollte es mit 25 verrückten Hühnern jemals langweilig werden?


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (21. Januar 2016)

Verrückt? Wer ist hier verrückt? Ich seh keinen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (21. Januar 2016)

Du kennst die anderen Hühner auch noch nicht


----------



## Angsthase 62 (24. Januar 2016)

Es ist echt schlecht. Bei mir passt es dieses Jahr nicht. Ich hoffe ihr denkt im nächsten Jahr wieder an mich, wäre dann gerne wieder mit dabei. Ich wünsche euch noch viel Spass bei der Planung und viele tolle Abfahrten im Chiemgau. Der Bikepark im Samerberg ist recht nett.
Ich war vor zwei Jahren dort. Es hat dort alles was das Herz begehrt.

L.G. Angsthase 62


----------



## Aishmo (27. Januar 2016)

Bin raus. Bein ist gebrochen und es wird laaange dauern bis ich wieder richtig fahren kann 

1 murmel04
2 Martina
3 Rubinstein5
4 Bettina
5 lucie
6 blackbike
7 Hifi xs
8 Aninaj
9 xsusix
10 wintergriller (zu 90% keine Übernachtung)
11 Karin / Nami
12 Frau Rauscher (ohne Übernachtung, und wenn ich mal Zeit habe, hab ich noch den ein oder anderen Trailtipp!)
13 Mausoline
14 *Miss Geschick*
15 Sommerfrische
16 Bikebetti
17 Anjar
18 WarriorPrincess
19 bajcca
20 liebesmaus
21 pinkiewinki
22 Silvermoon
23 Chrige
24 -


----------



## scylla (28. Januar 2016)

Setz dich wieder auf die Liste, bis Ende Juni ist ja noch laaange hin 
Gute Besserung!


----------



## Aishmo (28. Januar 2016)

Danke . Der Bruch ist leider recht heftig. Schienbein, Wadenbein und oberes Sprunggelenk sind gebrochen. Das wird laut Ärzten noch ne Weile dauern, bis ich überhaupt wieder richtig laufen kann. Ausserdem weiss ich noch gar nicht, ob ich bis dahin meine Form so wieder aufgebaut habe, dass ich solche Touren mitfahren kann. Da hilft jetzt nur ganz viel Geduld...


----------



## Bettina (28. Januar 2016)

@Aishmo Oh, je. Ich wünsch dir wirklich viel Geduld und eine schnelle Genesung.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (28. Januar 2016)

Auch von mir beste Genesungwünsche! Ich wünsch Dir auch viel Geduld und baldige Besserung. Wenn du absehen kannst, dass es doch schneller geht als gedacht, findet sich sicher eine Möglichkeit... den Platz halten wir dir schon frei.  Sind ja wirklich noch 5 Monate, da fließt noch viel Wasser die Isar runter, wie der Münchner sagt.


----------



## Aninaj (28. Januar 2016)

@Aishmo Das klingt ja wirklich nicht so gut. Daher gute Besserung und ganz wichtig: in keinster Weise stressen lassen. Dein Körper braucht jetzt alle Energie um das Ganze wieder zusammenzuflicken. Je entspannter du damit umgehst, um so schneller gehts - ändern kannst du eh nix. Okay, genug schlau gelabbert. Halt die Ohren steif und dann wird das schon!


----------



## Aishmo (28. Januar 2016)

Hey, danke euch allen für die Genesungswünsche! Ich schaffe das schon. Da bin ich mir ganz sicher . Habe ausserdem schon ganz tolle Unterstützer bzw. auch Mutmacher gefunden (Danke @scylla  ) .
Also, dann nochmal 

1 murmel04
2 Martina
3 Rubinstein5
4 Bettina
5 lucie
6 blackbike
7 Hifi xs
8 Aninaj
9 xsusix
10 wintergriller (zu 90% keine Übernachtung)
11 Karin / Nami
12 Frau Rauscher (ohne Übernachtung, und wenn ich mal Zeit habe, hab ich noch den ein oder anderen Trailtipp!)
13 Mausoline
14 *Miss Geschick*
15 Sommerfrische
16 Bikebetti
17 Anjar
18 WarriorPrincess
19 bajcca
20 liebesmaus
21 pinkiewinki
22 Silvermoon
23 Chrige
24 Aishmo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (2. Februar 2016)

so, jetzt kommt mir auch die Urlaubsplanung in die Quere, ich nehme mich mal wieder aus der Liste 

1 murmel04
2 Martina
3 Rubinstein5
4 Bettina
5 lucie
6 blackbike
7 Hifi xs
8 Aninaj
9 xsusix
10 wintergriller (zu 90% keine Übernachtung)
11 Karin / Nami
12 ___________________________________
13 Mausoline
14 *Miss Geschick*
15 Sommerfrische
16 Bikebetti
17 Anjar
18 WarriorPrincess
19 bajcca
20 liebesmaus
21 pinkiewinki
22 Silvermoon
23 Chrige
24 Aishmo


----------



## mtbbee (2. Februar 2016)

1 murmel04
2 Martina
3 Rubinstein5
4 Bettina
5 lucie
6 blackbike
7 Hifi xs
8 Aninaj
9 xsusix
10 wintergriller (zu 90% keine Übernachtung)
11 Karin / Nami
12 Mausoline
13 *Miss Geschick*
14 Sommerfrische
15 Bikebetti
16 Anjar
17 WarriorPrincess
18 bajcca
19 liebesmaus
20 pinkiewinki
21 Silvermoon
22 Chrige
23 Aishmo


----------



## Frau Rauscher (2. Februar 2016)

Danke, ich war zu faul


----------



## Mausoline (2. Februar 2016)

Schade, aber trotzdem nicht die Trailtipps vergessen


----------



## HiFi XS (15. Februar 2016)

Liebe Ladies,

nach einer MRT-Untersuchung meiner Hand sieht es so aus, als ob eine Operation vor mir steht. Ich werde erst anfang März mehr Gewissheit haben. Ich setzte mich aber erstmals lieber am Ende der Liste. Bis Juni ist es nicht mehr lange hin. Seit Anfang des Jahres bin ich keine anspruchsvolle Strecke gefahren. Das wird zuerst auch weiterhin der Fall sein, dass ich im Gelände eher nicht unterwegs sein werde. Also, ich bleibe positiv, dass es bei mir bald bergauf geht  aber ich will den Platz frei geben.

Liebe Grüße,
HiFi


----------



## lucie (15. Februar 2016)

Drücke alle , dass es nicht so langwierig ist/wird und Du trotzdem mitkommen kannst. Alles Gute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (15. Februar 2016)

Du schaffst das - zur Not fährst Du einhändig 

Alles Gute


----------



## Pfadfinderin (15. Februar 2016)

Bis Juni ist doch noch ewig hin! Da hast du noch gut Zeit für den Heilungsprozess. Ich denke, dass viele seit Herbst nichts anspruchsvolles mehr gefahren sind (ich schon mal auf jeden Fall  ), das sollte kein Hinderungsgrund sein. Dafür haben wir ja auch verschiedene Gruppen.
Auf jeden Fall gute Besserung!


----------



## WarriorPrincess (15. Februar 2016)

Gute Besserung für die Hand - du MUSST kommen!!!


----------



## scylla (15. Februar 2016)

Oh je, hoffentlich nichts schlimmes! Gute und vor allem schnelle Besserung für die Hand, HiFi!


----------



## Mausoline (15. Februar 2016)

Constanze das wird bis Juni, gute Besserung


----------



## Votec Tox (15. Februar 2016)

Gute Besserung und einen schnellen Heilungsverlauf! Daumendrück, daß Du bald wieder biken kannst!


----------



## Aninaj (15. Februar 2016)

Ich drück auch mal die Daumen, dass es nur eine kurzfristige Störung im Radlalltag ist.


----------



## HiFi XS (19. Februar 2016)

Hallo Leute,

vielen Dank für die schöne Wörter. Bin natürlich nicht gerade sehr glücklich darüber. Anfang März habe ich einen Termin bei einem Spezialist. Dann weiss ich mehr.

Liebe Grüße von
Hifi


----------



## Chaotenkind (21. Februar 2016)

Hifi, das wird schon. Notfalls fährst du einfach einhändig oder freihändig!


----------



## sommerfrische (21. Februar 2016)

Jetzt haben Dir so viele Mädels alles Gute gewünscht @HiFi XS - da muss es doch einfach klappen  
Vorsichtshalber drück' ich auch noch kräftig die Daumen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (4. März 2016)

@HiFi XS Auch von meiner Seite alles Gute! Wäre natürlich toll, wenn du dabei sein und ich dich wieder sehen könnte.
@Aishmo Gute Besserung von meiner Seite! Mein linkes Bein leidet gerade mit dir mit. Auch ich habe mir vor 1 1/2 Jahren einen doppelten Schienbein und einen einfachen Wadenbeinbruch geholt. Es ist zwar wirklich eine ziemlich langwierige Sache aber Biken ging doch ziemlich schnell wieder. Ich sass nach 10 Wochen wieder auf dem Bike und erklomm ein paar Wochen später schon wieder meinen Hausberg. Obwohl es jetzt vielleicht noch nicht so scheint, kriegst du in 5 Monaten viel mehr hin als du denkst. Alles Gute und einen schnellen Heilungsprozess!


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (28. März 2016)

Hallo, 

Ich bin leider auch raus :-(
Hab gestern nen Salto vom Pferd geschlagen und nun ist erstmal etwa 3 Monate Bikepause :-(
Sagt zumindest der Arzt. 
Von daher geb ich den Platz mal wieder frei. 

Könnte jemand bitte die Liste aktualisieren? Geht vom Handy nicht so gut. Danke


----------



## lucie (28. März 2016)

1 murmel04
2 Martina
3 Rubinstein5
4 Bettina
5 lucie
6 blackbike
7 Hifi xs
8 Aninaj
9 xsusix
10 wintergriller (zu 90% keine Übernachtung)
11 Karin / Nami
12 Mausoline
13 Aishmo
14 Sommerfrische
15 Bikebetti
16 Anjar
17 WarriorPrincess
18 bajcca
19 liebesmaus
20 pinkiewinki
21 Silvermoon
22 Chrige


----------



## xsusix (29. März 2016)

1 murmel04
2 Martina
3 Rubinstein5
4 Bettina
5 lucie
6 blackbike
7 Hifi xs
8 Aninaj
9 wintergriller (zu 90% keine Übernachtung)
10 Karin / Nami
11 Mausoline
12 Aishmo
13 Sommerfrische
14 Bikebetti
15 Anjarv 
16 WarriorPrincess
17 bajcca
18 liebesmaus
19 pinkiewinki
20 Silvermoon
21 Chrige


----------



## Aninaj (29. März 2016)

was ist passiert?


----------



## wintergriller (30. März 2016)

1 murmel04
2 Martina
3 Rubinstein5
4 Bettina
5 lucie
6 blackbike
7 Hifi xs
8 Aninaj
9 wintergriller (keine Übernachtung)
10 Karin / Nami
11 Mausoline
12 Aishmo
13 Sommerfrische
14 Bikebetti
15 Anjarv
16 WarriorPrincess
17 bajcca
18 liebesmaus
19 pinkiewinki
20 Silvermoon
21 Chrige

....so, habe bei mir mal das mit der 90% Übernachtung geändert: Ich benötige definitiv keine Übernachtung, da ich schon eine Woche vor dem Treffen runter fahren werde.
Erst ein Wochenende Mädels Gravity Camp in Saalbach, dann noch drei weitere Tage auf dem Spielberghaus und anschliessend mit meinem Mann auf den Campingplatz am Walchsee


----------



## xsusix (30. März 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> was ist passiert?


Urlaubsplanung hat sich verschoben, wäre so gerne wieder mit euch geradelt!!


----------



## lucie (24. April 2016)

1 murmel04
2 Chrige
3 Rubinstein5
4 Bettina
5 Silvermoon
6 blackbike
7 Hifi xs
8 Aninaj
9 wintergriller (keine Übernachtung)
10 Karin / Nami
11 Mausoline
12 Aishmo
13 Sommerfrische
14 Bikebetti
15 Anjarv
16 WarriorPrincess
17 bajcca
18 liebesmaus
19 pinkiewinki

Martina H. und ich sind leider raus. Ich bin momentan nach einem Jobwechsel in der Probezeit und bekomme keinen Urlaub.
Aufgrund der langen Anfahrt macht es für uns keinen Sinn, erst am Freitag nach der Arbeit loszufahren und mitten in der Nacht anzukommen, um dann am Sonntag direkt nach dem Frühstück wieder den Heimweg anzutreten. Mit einem Urlaubstag am Freitag und Montag wäre alles im grünen Bereich gewesen, aber so...


----------



## Aninaj (24. April 2016)

lucie schrieb:


> Martina H. und ich sind leider raus. Ich bin momentan nach einem Jobwechsel in der Probezeit und bekomme keinen Urlaub.
> Aufgrund der langen Anfahrt macht es für uns keinen Sinn, erst am Freitag nach der Arbeit loszufahren und mitten in der Nacht anzukommen, um dann am Sonntag direkt nach dem Frühstück wieder den Heimweg anzutreten. Mit einem Urlaubstag am Freitag und Montag wäre alles im grünen Bereich gewesen, aber so...



Oh, das ist aber schade.  Hoffe aber, der neue Job ist es wert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (24. April 2016)

Naja, das bleibt abzuwarten...


----------



## WarriorPrincess (24. April 2016)

Schade!!!


----------



## murmel04 (24. April 2016)

Wobei das mit dem Jobwechsel evtl bei mir auch ansteht


----------



## Mausoline (24. April 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Oh, das ist aber schade.  Hoffe aber, der neue Job ist es wert



dto.


@murmel04 
du kannst ja deinen Wechsel so legen, dass du Ende Juni noch frei hast


----------



## murmel04 (24. April 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> dto.
> 
> 
> @murmel04
> du kannst ja deinen Wechsel so legen, dass du Ende Juni noch frei hast



So ist es geplant.
Ist ja alles noch am Anfang, hoffe zwar das sich schnell was ergibt.
Aber erzwingen kann man es leider nicht.
Aber mit zum LO will ich auf jeden Fall


----------



## Pfadfinderin (25. April 2016)

Och mensch... das ist schade! Aber alles Gute für den neuen Job!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (25. April 2016)

Das ist ja ne traurige Premiere. LO-Treffen ohne Martina und Lucie.


----------



## Bettina (26. April 2016)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Das ist ja ne traurige Premiere. LO-Treffen ohne Martina und Lucie.


Oh, dieses Ausmaß hatte ich gar nicht bedacht


----------



## xsusix (26. April 2016)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Das ist ja ne traurige Premiere. LO-Treffen ohne Martina und Lucie.


Das war auch mein erster Gedanke


----------



## murmel04 (26. April 2016)

Vielleicht hätten wir nix am Termin ändern sollen .


----------



## lucie (26. April 2016)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Vielleicht hätten wir nix am Termin ändern sollen .



Alles gut, ich hätte meinen Job nicht wechseln sollen...


----------



## Mausoline (26. April 2016)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Vielleicht hätten wir nix am Termin ändern sollen .





lucie schrieb:


> Alles gut, ich hätte meinen Job nicht wechseln sollen...




Entlastet...puuuhhh


----------



## Martina H. (26. April 2016)

Hey, vielleicht wird ja das Treffen besonders gut - gerade weil wir nicht dabei sind 

Nein, Spass beiseite - es kotzt mich auch an, ist aber leider nicht zu ändern.  Zumal für mich, persönlich, das Treffen einen hohen Stellenwert hat!

Jetzt kann nur noch @HiFi XS  eine lückenlose LO Treffen Bilanz schaffen 

Wir wünschen Euch definitiv viel Spass - und, seid sicher, wir werden das hier verfolgen und wehe! es gibt keine  Fotos und keinen Bericht


----------



## Silvermoon (27. April 2016)

Liebes Orga-Team,

ich (Silvermoon) und Liebesmaus sind nun auch nicht mehr dabei, habe unsere Plätze in der Liste hier gestrichen und diese wieder aktualisiert.... 

@Pfadfinderin
Da Liebesmaus und ich ja bereits donnerstags anreisen wollten und ich dich noch extra drum gebeten hatte uns für diesen Tag schon ein DZ zu buchen, bitte ich dich, dieses dann auch zu stornieren - danke schön!


*
Teilnehmerinnen LO-Treffen / Stand: 27. April 2016

1 murmel04
2 Chrige
3 Rubinstein5
4 Bettina
5 blackbike
6 Hifi xs
7 Aninaj
8 wintergriller (keine Übernachtung)
9 Karin / Nami
10 Mausoline
11 Aishmo
12 Sommerfrische
13 Bikebetti
14 Anjarv
15 WarriorPrincess
16 bajcca
17 pinkiewinki*


----------



## Mausoline (27. April 2016)

Ach, das ist aber schade  es ist so schön dort


----------



## Pfadfinderin (28. April 2016)

Allmählich wird´s echt familiär.  Vielleicht hätte ich mit der Zimmerreservierung noch warten sollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (28. April 2016)

Kopf hoch, vielleicht kommen ja noch ein paar neue dafür mit.

Also Mädels traut euch, ist echt klasse


----------



## bajcca (28. April 2016)

Ich freu mich, dass ich dieses Jahr endlich mit dabei sein kann. Ab Nürnberg kann ich auch jemanden mitnehme, ich plane zur Einrollrunde am Freitag dabei zu sein. Abfahrt gegen 11Uhr.

@Pfadfinderin ich übernehme auch ein DZ zur Einzelnutzung, falls es zu viele Zimmer sind.
Aber ich denke auch, dass sich noch ein paar Mädels noch anmelden werden.


----------



## Chaotenkind (28. April 2016)

Ich lese ja fleissig mit und ringe mit mir. Ich würde schon gerne erscheinen, aber das kann ich, je nach Befinden, nur recht kurzfristig entscheiden. Wobei ich so eine Aktion meinerseits, wie letztes Jahr in der Pfalz, niemandem noch mal zumuten möchte und dazu konditionell ziemlich abgebaut habe.


----------



## xsusix (28. April 2016)

bajcca schrieb:


> Ich freu mich, dass ich dieses Jahr endlich mit dabei sein kann. Ab Nürnberg kann ich auch jemanden mitnehme, ich plane zur Einrollrunde am Freitag dabei zu sein. Abfahrt gegen 11Uhr.
> 
> @Pfadfinderin ich übernehme auch ein DZ zur Einzelnutzung, falls es zu viele Zimmer sind.
> Aber ich denke auch, dass sich noch ein paar Mädels noch anmelden werden.


@HiFi XS sucht doch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit nachdem es bei mir nun leider nicht klappt!


----------



## WarriorPrincess (28. April 2016)

Ich fahr auch grob ab Nürnberg, 11 Uhr klappt aber nicht. Muss och bis 12.15 in die SChule, dann heim und dann erst los...  Einrollrunde also nur mit viel Glück...


----------



## Chrige (28. April 2016)

Ich frage sonst mal Ursina, meine Freundin, die letzter Jahr in der Pfalz auch dabei war. Ich fahre um dem Mittag rum ab Zürich ab. Falls jemand auf den Weg wohnt, könnte ich sie mitnehmen


----------



## Tatü (28. April 2016)

Ich würde schon gerne kommen kann aber leider erst kurzfristig zusagen für einen Tag würde es bei mir von der Anfahrt auch gehen.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (29. April 2016)

Wg. der Zimmer gibt es sicher keinen Stress. Das Blöde ist nur, dass ich halt in 2 Gasthöfen reserviert habe, weil wir in einem nicht alle unterbekommen hätten. Nun sieht es aber anders aus und eigentlich möchte ich keinem komplett absagen. Mal sehen, wie es sich noch entwickelt.
@sommerfrische : Fährst du eigentlich heim oder brauchst du Übernachtung?


----------



## sommerfrische (29. April 2016)

Ich mag dort übernachten, ist doch viel netter und stressfreier mit euch, als hin- und herzufahren   Wenn's anders wäre, hätte ich auch schon was gesagt. Schade @all (Martina H., lucie, xsusiex....), dass es bei Euch nicht klappt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (29. April 2016)

Ich habe mir den Freitag freigenommen und kann aus der Rhein-Neckar-Region auch noch jemanden mitnehmen. Falls das die eine oder andere Entscheidung beeinflußen sollte


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (29. April 2016)

Ich riskiere es einfach mal und trag mich wieder mit ein.
Laut Physio sollte der Bruch mitte Juni wieder stabil genug sein. Biken darf ich ja jetzt schon. Zwar keine Trails, aber zumindest komm ich dann im Juni nen Berg hoch. Hoffe ich zumindest 

Ich hab auch am Freitag schon frei und kann jemand aus der Ecke Böblingen/Stuttgart mitnehmen wenn es nicht gerade ein XL-Rahmen ist 
Will morgens los fahren damit ich zur Einrollrunde da bin.
*
1 murmel04
2 Chrige
3 Rubinstein5
4 Bettina
5 blackbike
6 Hifi xs
7 Aninaj
8 wintergriller (keine Übernachtung)
9 Karin / Nami
10 Mausoline
11 Aishmo
12 Sommerfrische
13 Bikebetti
14 Anjarv
15 WarriorPrincess
16 bajcca
17 pinkiewinki
18 *Miss Geschick**


----------



## Mausoline (1. Mai 2016)

Supi 
Evtl. könnten wir zusammen fahren, kommt nur drauf an, was mein Schatzi mach an dem WoE.
Meld mich dann per PN.


----------



## HiFi XS (1. Mai 2016)

Hallo liebe Ladies,

da für mich eine Mitfahrgelegenheit nicht in sicht ist, sage ich meine Teilnahme auch leider ab. Es ist einfach zu weit. 

Ich wünsche euch viel spaß!

Liebe Grüße,
Hifi


----------



## mtbbee (1. Mai 2016)

Ahnte ich schon  
Da Dir ja die one on so gut gefallen haben, könntest Du eines von meinen haben und reist mit Bus oder Bahn an. Einen oder zwei Tage mehr kannst Du gerne auch in M verbringen und ich zeige Dir die Isartrails


----------



## Mausoline (1. Mai 2016)

Ja komm @HiFi XS das Angebot kannst du nicht ausschlagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (1. Mai 2016)

@HiFi XS Ich könnte dich auch mitnehmen - ab Nürnberg, München, falls dir das was bringt!! Aber bitte: unbedingt auch kommen!!
Keine Mitfahrgelegenheit akzeptieren wir nicht als Ausrede!


----------



## lucie (1. Mai 2016)

Sie kann ja auch gleich mit dem Rad fahren...










Der zeitliche Faktor bei der Fahrradmitnahme im Zug von Berlin bis Nürnberg ist auch nicht ganz von der Hand zu weisen, vom Finanziellen mal ganz abgesehen, und das Ganze dann auch wieder retour. Manchmal steht eben die Entfernung in keinem günstigen Verhältnis zum eigentlichen Nutzen, auch wenn es sehr schade ist, wenn man mal ein Jahr aussetzen muss. Ist doch auch kein Problem. Im nächsten Jahr findet das LO-Treffen doch auch wieder in der unmittelbaren Nähe von Berlin statt. 
Normalerweise wäre es ja auch kein Problem gewesen, wir hätten HiFi XS in Halle eingesackt und in Richtung Süden gezuckelt, aber da ich ja keinen Urlaub bekomme...


----------



## Mausoline (1. Mai 2016)

Da muss sie es aber ganz schön krachen lassen


----------



## xsusix (1. Mai 2016)

Ein Fahrrad würde @HiFi XS doch geliehen bekommen und da sie mit mir fahren wollte ist es bis Nürnberg auch nicht viel mehr aber klar, wenn es finanziell nicht geht versteh ich das.
Wo ein Wille da ein Weg, oder wie war das?!?
@lucie wo findet denn das LO Treffen nächstes Jahr statt??


----------



## lucie (1. Mai 2016)

xsusix schrieb:


> Ein Fahrrad würde @HiFi XS doch geliehen bekommen und da sie mit mir fahren wollte ist es bis Nürnberg auch nicht viel mehr aber klar, wenn es finanziell nicht geht versteh ich das.
> Wo ein Wille da ein Weg, oder wie war das?!?
> @lucie wo findet denn das LO Treffen nächstes Jahr statt??



Frag mal bei @WarriorPrincess nach:


----------



## xsusix (1. Mai 2016)

lucie schrieb:


> Frag mal bei @WarriorPrincess nach:


Ach so, dann hab ich das mit "unmittelbarer Nähe zu Berlin" falsch interpretiert, mein Fehler 
Da WarriorPrincess auch angeboten hatte sie mitzunehmen ist es doch dieselbe Strecke egal ob dieses oder nächstes Jahr??


----------



## lucie (2. Mai 2016)

xsusix schrieb:


> Ach so, dann hab ich das mit "unmittelbarer Nähe zu Berlin" falsch interpretiert, mein Fehler
> Da WarriorPrincess auch angeboten hatte sie mitzunehmen ist es doch dieselbe Strecke egal ob dieses oder nächstes Jahr??



Das muss HiFi XS selbst entscheiden.

Ich bin einfach davon ausgegangen, dass sie ihr eigenes Rad beim Treffen dabeihaben möchte, und eine Radmitnahme im Zug nicht immer möglich ist. Wenn, ist es nicht gerade die schnellste Verbindung und mit mehrmaligem Umsteigen verbunden (6h von B. nach N., ohne Fahrrad 5h, dann noch von N. nach Sachang ca. 3,0h mit dem Auto für schlußendlich einen Tag Bike fahren, da sie ja den Rückweg auch noch einkalkulieren muss und sicher nicht möchte, dass Warriorprincess mit ihr am So schon nach dem Frühstück zurück nach Nürnberg schaukelt).

Nächstes Jahr wären wir ja wieder dabei und sie könnte bei uns mitfahren. Ist inkl. Gepäck und Bike mit dem Auto einfach entspannter und günstiger.


----------



## HiFi XS (2. Mai 2016)

mtbbee schrieb:


> Ahnte ich schon
> Da Dir ja die one on so gut gefallen haben, könntest Du eines von meinen haben und reist mit Bus oder Bahn an. Einen oder zwei Tage mehr kannst Du gerne auch in M verbringen und ich zeige Dir die Isartrails


 
Liebe @mtbbee 
das ist ganz schon lieb von dir  ich überlege mal alles und schreibe wieder  Es wäre natürlich die Frage ob ich urlaub bekomme, etc. 
liebe Grüße von
hifi


----------



## HiFi XS (3. Mai 2016)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> @HiFi XS Ich könnte dich auch mitnehmen - ab Nürnberg, München, falls dir das was bringt!! Aber bitte: unbedingt auch kommen!!
> Keine Mitfahrgelegenheit akzeptieren wir nicht als Ausrede!


Liebe @WarriorPrincess - 
Dein Beitrag habe ich komplett übersehen. Tut mir leid. Das ist auch super - vielen Dank! Ich muss mal schauen, was für mich möglich ist, das ist ganz viel reisen für womöglich ein Tag fahren


----------



## bajcca (3. Mai 2016)

@HiFi XS 
Ich fahre auch ab Nürnberg, aber schon etwas früher, so dass Du dann die vollen 3 Tage biken könntest. Platz im Auto ist genug und Spritkosten hast Du auch keine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (23. Mai 2016)

Hallo Mädels,

die letzten Vorbereitungen laufen langsam an, eine Tour bin ich auch schon abgefahren und hab sie auf evtl. Behinderungen gecheckt. Wer noch mitmachen möchte, aber von mir noch keine Einladung bekommen hat, bitte melden! Ich werde alle Zimmer, die vorab reserviert aber noch nicht belegt bzw. angezahlt sind, am Wochenende absagen, damit ich nicht am Ende auf den Storno-Kosten sitzen bleibe.
Ich freu mich schon!


----------



## sommerfrische (23. Mai 2016)

Ich hab's heute erst zur Bank geschafft, bis zum WE ist das Geld aber hoffentlich da. Freu mich auch schon! Hoffentlich passt das Wetter, ist ja ausgesprochen launisch in diesem Jahr ...


----------



## Martina H. (24. Juni 2016)

Ladys, wir wünschen Euch viel Spass und  trockene Trails


----------

